# Engine misfiring HELP



## wrenchheads (Sep 17, 2010)

have a 02 maxima 3.5L DOHC. spun a rod bearing but otherwise was running fine then I just got done putting a used engine in. got it running and barley wants to start and when it does engine shakes pretty bad. seems that i am not getting spark to any of the front cylinders. first I had a p0335 code (CPS), so took that out and checked it with a meter and seems to be fine. put it back in and still runs the same but now all i can get is a p0300 code (random misfire)....any suggestions?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

These engines had a recall for the cam and crank sensors. I would replace them, regardless, just to be sure you have the new sensors in it. If your vehicle has never had the campaign done, you can check with Nissan to see if you qualify for replacement under the campaign. If not, the part number for the sensor kit is #23731-AL627.

All 6 oils share the same power source from the same ECM pin, but each bank of coils has their own collective ground circuit. Since you said that it seemed you weren't getting any spark to any of the front cylinders, which would be #2, #4 and #6, I would inspect the ground circuit for that bank. It will be the black wire on each of those coils. Those wires splice together and ground at harness location "F40." If you download a service manual or have access to one, you'll be able to find it. From the looks, there are four EGI ground wires at or near the left side of the intake manifold or plenum (if you are looking at the engine from the front bumper viewpoint). I would expect them to be mounted with a 6MM (or, 10MM head) bolt(s).


----------

